# سير رياضي كهربائي للبيع يوجد صور



## tjarksa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

سير كهربائي مستخدم استخدام حشمه 

يوجد قياس نبض القلب عدة سرعات سليم سعرالشراء 1900 ريال

البيع حسب السوم 







امكانيه طي الجهاز بعد الاستعمال




0558899584
ابوفهد​


----------

